# My cat ate a fry



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Today Bull the tuxedo cat walked up to my Macdonalds fry box and took out a fry dipped it in ketchup and ate it! LOL true story


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol. Very funny and cute when you see that, isn't it?

However.....I'd also be concerned about the salt content in human foods and feeding it inappropriate foods can lead to bad habits. I hope it was an isolated incident and no more human food will be given! Btw, I am paranoid about my cats, if it helps you any, but my friend also claims he had a very finicky cat who sometimes nibbled on human snacks like chocolate (!!!) and yet his cat lived to age 22 years of age. When he offered that to my cats, though, I drew the line. No choco-cats for me! :crazy


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Lol. Very funny and cute when you see that, isn't it?
> 
> However.....I'd also be concerned about the salt content in human foods and feeding it inappropriate foods can lead to bad habits. I hope it was an isolated incident and no more human food will be given! Btw, I am paranoid about my cats, if it helps you any, but my friend also claims he had a very finicky cat who sometimes nibbled on human snacks like chocolate (!!!) and yet his cat lived to age 22 years of age. When he offered that to my cats, though, I drew the line. No choco-cats for me! :crazy


 
Yeah I dont want him eating much human food I dont give them any unless they steal it. My other cat Oliver tried to steal a piece of bacon right out of the frying pan. Cats are hilarious


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Dipped it in ketchup????


----------

